# Coping with a Dummy



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jeanette,

I've just posted this in the Parents Place to Chat, but wondered if you had any advice on what I could do to help Iestyn cope with controling his emotions when tired, upset etc.... times where he'd relied on his Dummy.



Sue MJ said:


> Ahhhh - I am a very proud mummy, my little boy (ok, not so little now) is doing so well being out and about now without nappies and asking to go to the loo..... Also, he's now been without his Dummy since last Thursday night, apart from he found one on Sunday which he wouldn't let go for dear life.... but then was really naughty when we went out for tea on Sunday evening, so I kept threatening that his dummy would be flushed down the loo if he didn't do as I said (i.e. sit up at the table). This worked for so long and then he didn't care, so that was it I whipped the dummy away and told him I'd flushed it away.
> 
> A few tears later, he accepted it had gone, the next day, mentioned it as soon as he got up, but then I reminded him that he'd been naughty the night before and it had been flushed away and then since then the odd couple of times, he half hearted mentioned it and then said himself, oh no, it's been flushed away... Then today, not mentioned it at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sue

Have you tried him with one of his soft toys in place of his dummy??

It sounds as if he needs something but he will eventually get over this ''tantrum'' stage but it may take a couple of weeks. If you decide not to give him a replacement you just need to be prepared to deal with his tantrums!! 

I have to say..how georgous he is looking!

Jxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Thanks J - the first night of going 'cold turkey' he did seem to take an interest in one or two of his cuddly toys, so I thought they may have become 'comforters' instead - but then he lost interest as quickly as he gained it.... Really hope he does learn how to control his emotions in a less stressful manner sooner rather than later, as I hate the thought of anyone thinking bad of him.

Thanks for your lovely comments about him though.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------

